# how do you convert from WEP to WPA2 in wireless router



## Luke2 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is my first posting as I have just joined up. I am pleased to be here.

I have the 2Wire 2701HG-B wireless router and an AT&T DSL Internet connection. I recently discovered a little bit about encryption and security regarding these devices.

I wish to know how to switch my device from WEP to WPA2. Everything I have tried so far has proven unsuccessful. I can change it in the security tab to WPA2 but I lose my Internet connection because it says the router doesn't agree with the newly set computer settings. I have also tried typing in the IP address for the router in the address box but it does not take me to the router configuration page as I have read it should. I have tried connection an Ethernet cable directly to the router and computer but I did not see what that accomplished. It was supposed to connect me to the router configuration page, I thought, but it didn't.

All in all, everything I have tried has disconnected my Internet connection and I have to put things back the way they were to get the Internet back. That means I still have WEP-which is what I started with but do not want.

How do I effectively change this?

Then the next question will be how to set up a master password in which to access it using KeePass? But that's the next story.....

I also want to ask where do I look in my System specs to find out the info I did not fill out when providing the info about my computer.

Thank you very much and I hope someone can help me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to configure the encryption in the router, which is the device that determines the level of encryption in use for the connection.


----------



## Luke2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the assistance. I did not check back sooner because I thought I would receive an email notifying me of incoming responses to my post. My mistake.

Anyhow, I have made a little progress into my problem. I have accessed the router and made the encryption changes and they seem to take. However, I still lose my wireless Internet connection when I do so. So I have to change everything back to the way it was-WEP.

I have to connect an Ethernet cable directly from the router to my laptop in order to do these changes. It also proves to be the only way to get back my wireless connection after I try changing things and lose the wireless connection. Once I get the settings back to the way they were, everything is fine once again.

Unfortunately, that still leaves me with WEP instead of WPA2. 

I am just about at a loss now for knowing what to try next. It almost seems as if WEP has somehow been hardwired in and it will take someone far more experienced than I to change things. Could this have anything to do with AT&T and their DSL package? (Maybe it only works one way-the way it is working now-with WEP).

I'm just guessing wildly now.

I hope someone has the knowledge to help me. Thanks.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with WEP as it stands. WPA is better but if it works now, then just let is be.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may be trying to take too big a step. Many older wireless adapters won't do WPA2, since that involves an actual hardware change. However, most will do plain WPA with updated drivers, have you tried that?

I have to disagree that there's nothing wrong with WEP, it's very easily cracked. WPA, OTOH, is much more secure with a strong key.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

It's easily crack but the people who crack it are in the minority.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact remains that WPA is a superior solution and will run on the same hardware as WEP with updated drivers. There's really no good reason for running WEP if WPA is available and you don't have old devices like game consoles or the like that only do WEP.


----------



## Luke2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello again and thanks everyone for the posts you all made. I apologize but I sometimes don't check back day to day what with online homework and work schedules. That is another reason I am afraid of messing with my security right now. I can't afford to mess up my online college course connection to the Internet at this time.

I will try using just WPA rather than WPA2 next time I get a chance and let you know the results.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WPA will run on a lot more devices than WPA2, so if WPA2 doesn't work, my first fallback is WPA.


----------

